# 260Fl Slide Toppers



## KurtA (Aug 14, 2013)

Just bought a used 2011 260Fl and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for slide out toppers. Called the dealer where the unit was bought, hoping this forum will be of more help. thanks in advance for your feedback and ideas.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd highly advise getting them. They will keep your trailer cooler, keep crap from falling on the top of your slide-out, assist in keeping water running into your slides, and best of all makes it easy in breaking camp so you don't have to sweep debris from the top of your slide outs.

Now that I have a 5th-wheel with 4 slide-outs I am a firm believer in these technical marvels!


----------

